# Check engine light right off the lot!



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! 

Google speaks of a particulate matter sensor. Did the cooling fan come on and should loud? I'll let the others speak on it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Previous thread related to same code under similar circumstances:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ze-check-engine-light-amd-wont-go-away-2.html


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well you went farther than I did LOL, although my car had 300 plus on it, long story, car got moved around the state, but when I got on the freeway and looked at the dash, sure enough CEL is ON. The good news is this seems to happen on low mileage CTD's. I had a filter cleaned, sensor replaced along with a bunch of us. Its all emission related and once working the system does work. I have 26K on my CTD, do all my own servicing and am happy to say no CEL's or regens or other messages in 14K miles. I think I had the same code, if you look it up there are posts on this one already. Welcome to the club. Make sure you get the correct oil, buy good fuel, some are using additives, I don't and not recommended by GM.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

That sucks!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> That sucks!!!


No Dawg it is a Diesel so IT Blows Smoke !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> That sucks!!!


All cars suck or they wouldn't go.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jbrown8238 said:


> Bought a 2014 Cruze Diesel last night, had 60 miles on it off the lot. By the time I made one stop on the way home and drove 13 miles to the house the Check Engine Light was on.
> 
> Since dealership was closed, called OnStar and had them run a diagnostic and came back with a P24AF, can't find anything on that.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Very sorry for this! Please let me know how everything goes tomorrow, and if further assistance is needed on my end. I would be happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> No Dawg it is a Diesel so IT Blows Smoke !


Mine doesn't and I don't have DEF either. Older style diesel's are the ones that blow black smoke.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

We had a 22FA code which was the NOX sensor around 3000 miles. Dealer cleaned the sensor and that one has not come back. Then around 4000 miles we had a code PO133 for the 02 sensor. Dealer replaced and thats now ok. All pollution stuff codes, everything else so far is great.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe you shouldve made a left off the lot. J/K Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jbrown8238 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dealer indicated that it is the Exhaust Diesel Particulate Sensor. Had to order one, supposed to be in Friday PM. In the meantime, they said could damage something if driven so in a Malibu rental from the dealership. Hope it fixes it. Dealt with this dealer in the past and they are family owned and take care of customers.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I posted the below in the non-diesel thread and will post here too:

I didn't notice this thread because I usually only stay in the diesel section. Just to share my experience, I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel that I've put 81K miles on. No CEL until 61K miles. An exhaust gas temperature sensor was replaced, and no further concerns. It really is a good car. Seems like a batch of them may have gotten produced with bad sensors, OR, they have sat around on the lot for a long time. You can still buy a "Brand New" 2014 Cruze Diesel that's nearly a year and a half old.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I had the particulate matter sensor changed also. These cars are going to be expensive when the warranty expires. I have read about many people who had many sensors replaced. This exhaust system is like a bad tooth. It needs to be pulled.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I had the particulate matter sensor changed also. These cars are going to be expensive when the warranty expires. I have read about many people who had many sensors replaced. This exhaust system is like a bad tooth. It needs to be pulled.


Not sure what your basing this statement on. Can you give some supporting information?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Not sure what your basing this statement on. Can you give some supporting information?


Well, The dealer called me just a minute ago to say the DPF I have been waiting 2 weeks for that was suppose to show up on the 16th is now not expected to ship until the 22nd because they don't make it and they have to pull it off the assembly line. The DPF is just an exhaust filter with no moving parts in it. If it fixes my problem I can assume that it will only fail again because I drive normally. The next time it fails I will be out of warranty and will have to wait for a part to be made and pay through the nose for it. These sensors are proving to be unreliable also and future replacements will be hard to find and expensive to buy. We drive a niche vehicle. Not like a Duramax Diesel. People are not lining up to provide any aftermarket support or solutions. I can tell you if this was a duramax diesel the DPF and the DEF system would be gone by now. Once you pull a bad tooth it cant hurt you ever again.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Not sure what your basing this statement on. Can you give some supporting information?


I really think a little basic common sense supports Scott M's "bad tooth" statement. I mean come on...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I really think a little basic common sense supports Scott M's "bad tooth" statement. I mean come on...


Actually on this one I'm going to have to disagree with you Kory. 

Scott made the statement: "These cars are going to be expensive when the warranty expires." 

This appears to be an opinion and not fact. In reality no one on the board has had a failure that wasn't covered by GM so no one knows what the cost will be. 

Then Scott supported his statement by saying "...many people who had many sensors replaced." This evidence is anecdotal and could be characterized as a sweeping statement. 

Asking him to support his words was in my view common sense. 

In his follow up post, Scott's defence of his words gave more color and depth so now it is clear that he was expressing an opinion based on his experience and judgement. Therefore it is not fact. Just one man's opinion. And opinions are things that we can all differ on.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

On a side note, Gents I bought the GM Major guard extended warranty to 48/100K 0 deduct. for under 500.00 when the car only had a few hundred miles on it. I'm going to hit 100k at about the 3.5 year mark so I figured it's would be a nice backup plan. You may want to look into it. I'm pretty sure I used these guys as they had the best price I could find. http://www.gmoutlet.com/gmpp.htm


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

81K miles here and only one minor emissions issue on mine - an exhaust gas temperature sensor. Yes there are some out there that have some sensor issues, but I think overwhelmingly the Cruze Diesel is a well built car. I plan on keeping mine well past 100K miles, so I will be sure to post updates as the miles add up.


----------

